# Christmas Money



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Every year my dad still sends me a little chunk of Christmas money. The only rule is not to spend it on bills. I had decided I would take $100 for clothes for my daughter, then I would hold on to the rest til tax time and add some to it so I could get the Moonglow quilt kit from Craftsy. Then I was on Craftsy's website and saw the Compass Rose was on CLEARANCE &#128549; I love them both, but the skinny points of the Compass Rose are intimidating. I could get the Compass Rose now with the left over money. Or I can wait on tax money to supplement Moon glow. I swear I can never make decisions! Lol
Heidi


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

They are both lovely. I like the colour theme of Moonglow, but I'm partial to blues. As to level of difficulty -- they look about even to me. Not much help, am I?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

For those skinny points, paper piece.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

My paper piecing skills are rusty, lol


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

You could do the paper piecing again


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I think I will get the Moonglow. It has been a grail item for a while now. The compass roses is beautiful, and I'd love to have it, but should the Moonglow get clearanced out before I have the money I work be heartbroke. Here's hoping no emergencies happen between now and tax time so I can make this happen!
Heidi


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Horsemom, if you look through Jinny's free patterns you can find some patterns that have the same look as those used in your favorites even though they're not exactly the same. I think the key to her quilts is her use of color. The way she uses several shades of a color like blue, from medium to black, creates a really dramatic look. You could probably make a reproduction of the quilt you don't buy that would be very similar to her design.
https://www.jinnybeyer.com/quilting-with-jinny/free-patterns.cfm


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Calico Katie thanks for the link! I will still probably opt for the kit, it is the colors I love! It might be fun to one day try the pattern with my own color creation.
Heidi


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Hey Heidi, I have the Compass Rose book by Carol Doak, and will be using that to help others do the paper piecing later towards Spring or such, so you could do Compass Rose using some of my patterns, bit by bit.

I know you've wanted that Moonglow for some time, so good to get it.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Thank you Angie! I really like the one I showed you on Facebook the other day also. I'm wondering if maybe I can get both with my tax return. I KNOW I will regret all those HST in the other one!
Heidi


----------

